# AlphaCool Eisbär Eisbär mit 360er und Eiswolf M03



## Plinius (9. Juni 2017)

*AlphaCool Eisbär Eisbär mit 360er und Eiswolf M03*

edit

dieser thread gehört jetzt lummelmann


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Wenn du längere Schläuche brauchst, dann kann man die bei Alphacool bestellen. Die Eisbaer WaKü ist aus Teilen zusammen gebaut die man da auch einzeln kaufen kann. Ist das schöne bei der Alphacool. Hab selber die 280er drin.


----------



## lummelmann (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Hi!

Ich überlegt mir seit längerem eine Wasserkühlung in mein Pc einzubauen. 

Ist-Zustand:

- I7 6700K
- Palit GTX 1080 Super Jetstream (übertaktet)
- Z170 A Krait Gaming 
- Fractal Define S


Meine Idee ist es einen Eisbär mit einem 360er Radiator mit einem Eiswolf M03 in das System einzubauen. Jedoch finde ich die Schläuche die mitgeliefert werden nicht ganz ansprechend für mich und will das System leise und kühl haben   (360er Radiator vllt. bisschen zu klein):/

Ich würde die mitgelieferten Schläuche demontieren und Soft-Tubes verlegen. Zudem würde ich einen AGB einbauen und mir die Möglichkeit für einen 420mm Radiator in der Decke offen lassen.

Hat jemand solche "Versuche" schon mal gemacht? Funktioniert sowas? Macht dass in euren Augen halbwegs Sinn?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lummelmann

Grobe Skizze im Anhang:


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Der Kreislauf ist jetzt nicht sehr groß, sollte die Eisbaer stemmen können. Wirst du eh sehen ob du eine ausreichende DF hast(sehr leichte Wasserbewegung - 40 l/S reichen vollens aus)
Wenn du die Schläuche wechseln willst - Norrprene oder EK ZMT weil die sind Weichmacherfrei (nicht auf den Knickschutz vergessen).
Kühlmittel Destwasser mit G48 - 1:15/1:20 oder Innovatek Protect Konzentrat (Nicht mit dem Fertiggemisch mixen das flockt aus)


----------



## lummelmann (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 
Ich denke da der eisbär ja auch eine pumpe hat müsste die Pumpleistung genügen. Bei den Tubes habe ich eigentlich an transparente gedacht, möglicherweise Hard Tubes (ist halt mein 1. System). 

Ist ein Durchflussmesser "Pflicht " bzw sollte man einen rein bauen?  (Wenn du die durchflussrate ansprichst)


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Beim ersten System nicht geleich übers Ziel hinausschießen  - Für hardtubes braucht man spezielles werkzeug und das Verlegen ist auch nicht so trivial wie mit normalen Schläuchen. 
Da du ja modulare AIO Hardware nimmst bleibe deinen Ziel treu und verwirkliche ein P/L System  - Warum ich den Vorschlag der Norrprene oder ZMT dir unterbreitete habe, liegt an dem Umstand ,dass Weichmacher in deinem Fall zu massiven Problemen führe können. Mir ist nicht bekannt ob die Eisbaer so weit "Demontierbar" ist, dass du im schlimmsten Fall den Kühler putzen kannst.
Wenn du Norrprene oder ZMT verbaust plane auf jedenfall ein bisschen knickschutz ein wo es zu engen Radien kommt
Noch zu deinen Radiatoren, im Wakzebereich trifft es zu - so viel Fläche wie möglich. Viel hilft viel  - Falls du PCGH print leser bist, PCGH hat ein so ähnliches Project wie du unternommen.(glaub in einer der letzten Ausgaben ist das Resultat präsentiert worden)
Der Top Radiator war ausblasend, front einblasend und der Heck Fan(case) beim top Radiator ist einblasend zwecks Frischluft.

Eine Wakue braucht keinen Temperatursensor, keinen DF dass alles ist nur dazu dar um bei großen Kreisläufen eine erweiterte Steuerungsmöglichkeit zu offerieren. Wenn man Wakue versessen ist enden fast alle beim Aquero 
In deinem Fall wirst du eh sehen wie der DF ist, bewegt sich im AGB leicht das Wasser? Passen die Temperaturen ? - Rein technisch ist ab 20 - 30 liter die stunde alles ok. Ab 40 liter/stunde gibts defakto keine besserung mehr.  
Anfänglich muss das System eh einmal ordenlich entlüftet werden

Ich würde deine Pläne im Forum für CUSTOM WAKUE mal posten mit Warenkorb - du nutzt zwar AIO Teile jedoch ist vieles aus dem Custombereich


----------



## lummelmann (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

Ich weis dass die Hard-Tubes nicht einfach zu verlegen sind  :/ aber ich habe den Großteil der Werkzeuge auch schon so in der Werkstatt und brauch eigentlich nur Hard-Tubes und Füllung. Ich werde es Einfach mal testen der Geldaufwand sind keine 20€ 

Optisch wären die Transparenten eben besser (ich weis kein technischer nutzen). Den Eisbär kann man glaub Demontieren ( mach gerade eine Technische Ausbildung Fertig), Wäre gewiss ein gefitzel aber ein versuch Wert. 

Danke für die bisherigen infos  ,wer sich für das Projekt noch interessiert hier gehts weiter. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...bau-zu-custom-wakue-define-s.html#post8889058


----------



## Pixekgod (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär lang genug für Define R4 PCGH?*

würde eine "richtige" pumpe kaufen mit agb und nicht so ein aio zwitter
kann man jedenfalls richtig entkoppeln


----------



## Chukku (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: AlphaCool Eisbär Eisbär mit 360er und Eiswolf M03*

Inzwischen ist der Thread ja ins "erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" Forum umgezogen und dort auch recht weit gediehen:
Eisbär und Eiswolf Umbau zu Custom Wakü in Define S
(inzwischen ist es ein "echter" Custom Loop geworden 

vielleicht sollte man den hier dann schliessen?


----------

